# Toska's Tiels



## Toska (Dec 20, 2010)

Here's Bum Bum, he blew in after a storm we had and quickly became part of the family









This is Gomez (on the left) and Marticia (right). These two paired up of their own occord and I am waiting to see if their chicks have the dreaded bald spots, if they do I don't think I will let them breed again, the sad thing is they are great parents









Nibbs was given to us by someone whos kids lost interest in her, she was a christmas present









This is Oscar, one of the chicks from the first time I bred my tiels, he is Gwens son









Gwen, she's a great mother but unfortunately doesn't have a mate at the moment, she was bonded with Bum Bum but he left her to form a trio with Oscar and Nibbs =/. Gwen still insists on laying and trying to hatch her eggs though, I feel bad for her poor thing, I am on the look out for a nice male for her at the moment though

Bum Bum, Oscar and Nibbs are all hand raised, and seem to have formed a trio. I see them all coming in and out of their box and sitting and feeding the chicks, perhaps it's because they were handraised that they have things a little mixed up. That and I have always suspected Bum Bum of being gay.

























These are the chicks I pulled today after finally managing to find somewhere local that stocks VetaFarm Neocare raising mix.
The 2 in font in the top pic are from Gomez and Morticia with 2 more still in the nest and the two at the back are from Oscar and Nibbs with 1 more still in the nestbox
Little heffalumps they are so fat and squishy, lol


----------



## lordsnipe (Nov 11, 2010)

Lovely Cockatiel family you have there!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow, Bum Bum, nice way to be a third wheel. Get your own family! lol... 
Gwen is gorgeous, I don't know what his problem is - perhaps he only wants to adopt some children though? Well, whatever works I say - at least mum and dad have a babysitter!


----------



## Toska (Dec 20, 2010)

Belinda said:


> Wow, Bum Bum, nice way to be a third wheel. Get your own family! lol...


I know right.
I actually caught Oscar in the lutino box as I went in to pull the chicks today as well, I was terrified he might have hurt the chicks but apparently he was just being nosy. The thing it Gomez the lutino male was sitting just outside the box and let Oscar go in and have a sticky beak.
I think I have some rather laid back birds on my hands.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are gorgeous and a nice happy loving family


----------



## Toska (Dec 20, 2010)

This is SpazzyWings, who was meant to be a xmas present for one of my cousins but she has turned out not to be a very heathly bird, she seems the be stunted and not putting on weight like she should be. She did not come from the best breeding set up. Many teils in an aviary with no control over who is breeding with who and I have no idea how often they get new blood introduced to the flock. Never the less I have become quite fond little Spazz and I am trying as hard as I can to get her to pull through.

The bird in the back is RatSack (so named because of the box the person we bought him from put him in to bring him home) he is now destined to go to my cousin (he was bought from a reputable breeder) and will probably eventually come back here after she loses interest in him


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww i hope she is alright
I really don't understand how people can get bored of them so easy, mine make me laugh every day as they are so funny and too cute


----------



## Toska (Dec 20, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> Awww i hope she is alright
> I really don't understand how people can get bored of them so easy, mine make me laugh every day as they are so funny and too cute


I agree, but you can understand it a bit more with small children and their short attention spans. They get bored with the responsibility.
At least RatSack can always come back here and be looked after and loved if my cousin ever decides she doesn't want him anymore. A few of my tiels have been 'rescued' in similar manners because I can't stand the idea of them being neglected by someone who is bored with them.
If I had it my way I would take on any animal in that situation, unfortunately I just don't have the room or the funds to do so. Although I did just recently get a blue tongued lizard from a friends boyfried that was in terrible shape because he got bored with and had no idea how to care for it in the first place. It's going to be months before the poor thing is close to healthy again.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

I Love Birds And Other Pets I Don't Get How People Get So Bored Of Them!


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Is Nibs A Possible Whiteface Fallow Pearl? She Looks to brown to be a cinnamon pearl


----------



## Dezdemona (Jul 23, 2009)

Wow, your tiels are stunning! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Toska (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys =]
It is possible that Nibbs may be a fallow, but because of how I got her I have no idea of her background and I haven't noticed her having red eyes.

I thought I'd give everyone a little update on the babies








Zilla








Teller








Heffalump








Titch
They have done a bit of growing since the last pictures, lol.
Tellers pearling was a bit of a surprise, I put them to bed one night and he looked just like Zilla and when I got up in the morning to feed them BOOM he's a pearl haha

Oh and I am happy to announce that Spazzy seems to be picking up at last 








Shes putting on weight, although she still only weighs as much as the babies. Her wings have settled down even more and she seems generally livelier and happier. She comes out now whenever I am working on commissions and plays with the various materials I have lying around, her favourite toy at the moment is a piece of craft foam that she loves chewing on. She also loves sitting on front of my fan and pretending to fly by flapping her wings like mad, she's flapped herself right off the bed a few times lol


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

It looks like you have a Whiteface Clear pied baby in the clutch.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

That tiel is gorgeous and how lovely the colours really stand out


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

sorry forgot to say spazzy im on about :blush:


----------

